# If I gave you $500 which knife are you getting?



## karloevaristo (Aug 11, 2015)

If i gave you $500 to spend on a knife and had 2 minutes to buy it, what would you get?


----------



## DamageInc (Aug 11, 2015)

270mm Toyama Noborikoi Gyuto and the leftover cash for a handle.


----------



## kevpenbanc (Aug 11, 2015)

240 Tanaka R2 from Chubo knives.


----------



## banjo1071 (Aug 11, 2015)

Harner Nakiri or whatever harner i could get my hands on


----------



## DamageInc (Aug 11, 2015)

kevpenbanc said:


> 240 Tanaka R2 from Chubo knives.



Is SG-2 Steel the same as R2? I can only see SG-2 Tanakas on Chubo.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 11, 2015)

Knives and Stones semi-custom Tanaka ginsanko. (I'd pocket the rest. :biggrin


----------



## kevpenbanc (Aug 11, 2015)

DamageInc said:


> Is SG-2 Steel the same as R2? I can only see SG-2 Tanakas on Chubo.



yup, it is the same.
There's been a few threads on it.


----------



## panda (Aug 11, 2015)

My Takeda rehandled and spine/choil rounded.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Aug 11, 2015)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Knives and Stones semi-custom Tanaka ginsanko. (I'd pocket the rest. :biggrin



Probably would do the same (well, maybe I'd grab Wakui/Yamawaku instead of Tanaka, but I'd definitely pocket the rest  ).


----------



## James (Aug 11, 2015)

Gengetsu, Heiji, Marko or a Tanaka r2


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 11, 2015)

I want a Shiggy gyuto 240 or 270. 
If somehow I could just trick the knife into thinking I live in Australia, it would be much easier.


----------



## henkbam (Aug 11, 2015)

Konosuke Fuyijama White#2 Kiritsuke 240 mm or Takamura Uchigumo Suminagashi Gyuto (probably 210 mm). 450 euros available so ~ 500 dollars but may be little over budget.


----------



## havox07 (Aug 11, 2015)

Shigefusa yanagiba


----------



## oldcookie (Aug 11, 2015)

Right now, I would probably go for a Takamura Pro Sujihiki


----------



## gic (Aug 11, 2015)

Devin ITK, Catchside mono or a Marko


----------



## Dardeau (Aug 11, 2015)

I was eyeing the konosuke ginsankos pretty hard.


----------



## daveb (Aug 11, 2015)

Whatever Huw is selling:cool2:


----------



## 420layersofdank (Aug 11, 2015)

Kochi Kochi Kochi kochi


----------



## sharptools (Aug 11, 2015)

Marko for me please or a Hide blue.


----------



## Mangelwurzel (Aug 11, 2015)

Catcheside monosteel for me!


----------



## easy13 (Aug 11, 2015)

240 Tanaka R2 sounds good to me too


----------



## Seth (Aug 11, 2015)

210 gyuto made by elder shig son. Missed the acquisition the first time and waited two years for it to show up again. Amazing little knife; kind of thin shig with great profile


----------



## chinacats (Aug 11, 2015)

Tilman Leder, Heiji or Shigefusa


----------



## Ruso (Aug 11, 2015)

Kato


----------



## MrOli (Aug 11, 2015)

Laguiole steak knives...

Just joking! Yoshikane Damascus or Masashi SLD for me.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Aug 11, 2015)

Marko gyuto.

It's the only knife I own which gets used every day.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 11, 2015)

Like Stain resistant Wa's these days.

Gesshin Heiji Semi Stainless 240mm

Masashi Kobo 240mm


----------



## turbochef422 (Aug 11, 2015)

Heiji, Kato or Tansu.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Aug 11, 2015)

Yoshikane SKD or Mizuno Tanrenjo Hontanren (Blue)

+And enough change for a couple of bottles of malt.


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Aug 11, 2015)

For none Gyuto I would go Dave Martell Nakiri 
For Gyuto I would go Gesshin Heiji Semi Stainless 240mm


----------



## oldcookie (Aug 11, 2015)

I just changed my mind due the the Single Bevel Gyuto thread. Now I want a 240mm Tenshu single bevel gyuto...


----------



## chinacats (Aug 11, 2015)

oldcookie said:


> I just changed my mind due the the Single Bevel Gyuto thread. Now I want a 240mm Tenshu single bevel gyuto...



Can we just call that a G-tipped Kiritsuke?


----------



## JBroida (Aug 11, 2015)

you guys realize that single bevel gyutos are not practical right? These are the kinds of things made for export


----------



## oldcookie (Aug 11, 2015)

JBroida said:


> you guys realize that single bevel gyutos are not practical right? These are the kinds of things made for export



Yeah, that's why I'd only spend someone else's money on it.


----------



## sharptools (Aug 11, 2015)

JBroida said:


> you guys realize that single bevel gyutos are not practical right? These are the kinds of things made for export



I feel like this should also be reposted in that single bevel thread.


----------



## drake (Aug 13, 2015)

I would buy a Marko off the forum.


----------



## Chuckles (Aug 13, 2015)

The ones I have bought multiple times and would by again in a heart beat: Mario, Martell, Mizuno.


----------



## Ceramik (Aug 13, 2015)

Chuckles said:


> The ones I have bought multiple times and would by again in a heart beat: Mario, Martell, Mizuno.



I don't know why Mizuno doesn't get more hype. Awesome knife, I have used a 270 as my main B for about 4 years now and I love it. Takes and holds a great edge, nice large flat spot on the belly, and with a little love to the spine and choil, very comfortable to use.


----------



## Castalia (Aug 13, 2015)

+1 for Shigefusa kasumi gyuto, in 210 or 240. I don't have a 240, so decision made in less than two minutes.


----------



## 420layersofdank (Aug 13, 2015)

oldcookie said:


> Yeah, that's why I'd only spend someone else's money on it.



silly! I would def get something practical even if it is someone else's money, I wouldnt want it to steer everywhere . Sorry but I like my fingers


----------



## CompE (Aug 14, 2015)

I'd look for a used Carter HG 5.5-6 Sun Nakiri (new would be over budget) or else either a new custom Tsourkan or Martel Nakiri. If I had another $500 after that, it would be a Kato Gyuto.


----------



## oldcookie (Aug 14, 2015)

After looking at the Oddballs thread, I would add another $100 of my own money and get that Catchside 230mm suji. I change my mind a lot. I know.


----------



## Godslayer (Aug 14, 2015)

Either a takamura damascus 210 or a custom takeda 300. Both knives are on my wish list. If i was going obscure and something i want but would never but sukenari makes a honyaki petty that amuses me.


----------



## Lefty (Aug 14, 2015)

A used Billipp if anyone would part with it.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 14, 2015)

Lefty said:


> A used Billipp if anyone would part with it.


Tom! You're alive!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Aug 15, 2015)

Good to see the fellow lefty from Canada back at KKF. 

As for the thread's question:
-Tsukasa Hinoura Unryu-Mon 210-240mm gyuto (I'd pay the rest myself)
-Kato workhorse 240mm gyuto
-About 1.5" of a Kramer


----------



## Godslayer (Aug 15, 2015)

tjangula said:


> Good to see the fellow lefty from Canada back at KKF.
> 
> As for the thread's question:
> -Tsukasa Hinoura Unryu-Mon 210-240mm gyuto (I'd pay the rest myself)
> ...



If you ever buy a kramer im coming to visit.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Aug 15, 2015)

Godslayer said:


> If you ever buy a kramer im coming to visit.



Okay, I may have you pick me up a couple things on the way from Alberta so I could save the PST if I order myself


----------



## wellminded1 (Aug 15, 2015)

Out of all these post I cannot believe no one has even mentioned A BLoodroot Blades.


----------



## DamageInc (Aug 15, 2015)

It seems like a lot of these posts are not taking into account that you only have two minutes to find and purchase the knife of your choosing.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Aug 15, 2015)

I didn't know there are knives out there for so cheap!!! :lol2:


----------



## Benuser (Aug 15, 2015)

I would give a call to Ian from Haburn


----------



## skiajl6297 (Aug 15, 2015)

Marko western guyto!


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 15, 2015)

havox07 said:


> Shigefusa yanagiba



Same

*sigh*


----------



## panda (Aug 16, 2015)

to slice crusty bbq?


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 16, 2015)

panda said:


> to slice crusty bbq?



No. 

To love. 

Forever...


----------



## KimBronnum (Aug 16, 2015)

I'd put the money as downpayment on a 300 feather damascus suji from Will C.


----------



## BrownBear (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm saving now for a Kato. It seems this is my dream knife.


----------



## cafepombo (Aug 17, 2015)

Castalia said:


> +1 for Shigefusa kasumi gyuto, in 210 or 240. I don't have a 240, so decision made in less than two minutes.



Two minutes to purchase, two years to wait..


----------



## Von blewitt (Aug 17, 2015)

Watanabe Stainless Clad/ Blue #2 240 Gyuto


----------



## Asteger (Aug 18, 2015)

Von blewitt said:


> Watanabe Stainless Clad/ Blue #2 240 Gyuto



Nice one. Or patana-ise your iron-clad Blue 2 Watanabe, and I think you're also well off.


----------



## jimbob (Aug 18, 2015)

That knife on the specials watanabe site has been haunting me!


----------



## tkern (Aug 18, 2015)

brainsausage said:


> No.
> 
> To love.
> 
> Forever...



snarf snarf


----------



## Matus (Aug 18, 2015)

I do not need another knife ... but a custom made 180 single bevel petty from some of the Japanese makers via JKI could still be squeezed in


----------



## Dardeau (Aug 18, 2015)

Those watanabe stainless clad do look mighty fine. If you decide to let the thicket of your two go, let me know.


----------



## Von blewitt (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm actually thinking of buying another, I heard from Shinichi, that there will be no more


----------



## Dardeau (Aug 18, 2015)

Oh man. I did not need to know that.


----------



## Asteger (Aug 19, 2015)

At Y55,000 they're pretty pricey though


----------



## Bolek (Aug 19, 2015)

Zwilling Twin 1731 chef 20 cm


----------



## Dardeau (Aug 19, 2015)

Comparable to a Kato, and my Watanabe cuts at least as well.


----------



## jacko9 (Mar 26, 2020)

Wow - a lot has changed in 5 years as far as price and availability goes. Interesting that I was searching for information about a Stainless Clad Watanabe Gyuto and it has been mentioned that they will go out of stock in the future. Well it's five years later and he still has a few on his web site - tempting!


----------



## Supraunleaded (Mar 26, 2020)

Bryan Raquin honesuki, where are you???


----------



## ian (Mar 26, 2020)

jacko9 said:


> Wow - a lot has changed in 5 years as far as price and availability goes. Interesting that I was searching for information about a Stainless Clad Watanabe Gyuto and it has been mentioned that they will go out of stock in the future. Well it's five years later and he still has a few on his web site - tempting!



You missed a lot, I guess! He was only(?) selling iron clad for a while, but then recently made the switch to only stainless clad. A few months ago now? 

What’s hilarious to me is how much prices have changed. (Or maybe the replies were fanciful to begin with?) This thread was supposed to be about what you’d do with $500, right? Lots of the replies are like

Shig
Kato
Catcheside monosteel
Tilman Leder

...

Good luck finding any of these for $500.


----------



## jacko9 (Mar 26, 2020)

ian said:


> You missed a lot, I guess! He was only(?) selling iron clad for a while, but then recently made the switch to only stainless clad. A few months ago now?
> 
> What’s hilarious to me is how much prices have changed. (Or maybe the replies were fanciful to begin with?) This thread was supposed to be about what you’d do with $500, right? Lots of the replies are like
> 
> ...



I was lucky to pick up a 210 Kato Workhorse at JNS for close to the $500 a "few years back" and a Shig Santoku (only shig I could find at a "reasonable" price). Then I discovered the Honyaki made knives yikes! I was lucky enough to pre pay for a 240 Kato years ago and managed to get it (not the Kasumi knife but a very nice KU) and the dealer let me have it for the pre-paid price ;-)


----------



## McMan (Mar 26, 2020)

What's cool about this thread now is that even though what used to be $500 isn't anymore (shige, kato, ...), now if this was a $250 thread, there'd be a wealth of options that weren't around when katos and shigs were cheap. So, there's some balance there...


----------



## parbaked (Mar 26, 2020)

Kaeru 210 gyuto and $375 of masks and toilet paper...


----------



## CiderBear (Mar 26, 2020)

Watanabe gyuto with a keyaki handle.


----------



## ian (Mar 26, 2020)

As long as we’re making wishes.... it’s all a tossup for me.

Watanabe pro 180 nakiri, but with a burnt chestnut d-handle and horn ferrule and with a polished surface instead of the terrible kurouchi.

watanabe or toyama 150 petty, polished again

a yoshikazu tanaka 240

that toyama honesuki from bst

maybe a gesshin ittetsu 240

Ittetsu single bevel 180 petty or shigehiro 180 petty.

i want them all.


----------



## bahamaroot (Mar 26, 2020)

1/2 a Kato


----------



## jacko9 (Mar 26, 2020)

ian said:


> As long as we’re making wishes.... it’s all a tossup for me.
> 
> Watanabe pro 180 nakiri, but with a burnt chestnut d-handle and horn ferrule and with a polished surface instead of the terrible kurouchi.
> 
> ...



I have two (one went to the granddaughter) Wat 180 Pro nakiri's KU and the finish on those is pretty stable and uniform. If I get a 240 Wat B#2 Stainless Clad Gyuto it will be a smooth finish though. I do have a JNS Toyama 150 Petty polished and it's a great knife.


----------



## ian (Mar 26, 2020)

bahamaroot said:


> 1/2 a Kato



which half?


----------



## Marek07 (Mar 26, 2020)

Seeing as the thread's been revived... and someone else is paying, I'd add 30 bucks of my own money and opt for a Takamura R2 Uchigumo 210 gyuto.


----------



## soigne_west (Mar 27, 2020)

There one on eBay right now for $500 so you wouldn’t even have to


----------



## IsoJ (Mar 27, 2020)

Kochi Kurouchi gyuto


----------



## M1k3 (Mar 27, 2020)

Something from @Kippington or @HSC /// Knives


----------



## Iggy (Mar 27, 2020)

A Custom Gyuto from JJ Tritz or Isasmedjan or a rather short kensaki Yanagiba from a good sakai maker...


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 27, 2020)

Half of a Mizuno white steel Honyaki 240mm.


----------



## ian (Mar 27, 2020)

ian said:


> As long as we’re making wishes.... it’s all a tossup for me.
> 
> Watanabe pro 180 nakiri, but with a burnt chestnut d-handle and horn ferrule and with a polished surface instead of the terrible kurouchi.
> 
> ...



oh, I forgot: a 180 or 195 mm denka!


----------



## Dhoff (Mar 27, 2020)

a @Kippington, no doubt.


----------



## Matt Zilliox (Mar 27, 2020)

dont most of these cost over 500? is martell really sub 500? thats cool
knives id buy right now under 500:
Lew griffin
Heldqvistmide
Isasmedjan
Joel Adler
The Nine

of course none could be obtained immediately, just purchased


----------



## ashy2classy (Mar 27, 2020)

Buy one of these! ;o)

https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/akebono-brothers-240-270.46144/


----------



## MowgFace (Mar 27, 2020)

I'd drop the extra $$ to pick up a KU Shihan. If providing additional funds is against the OP Rules id grab a Heiji, or a Yoshikane Black Dammy


----------



## LostHighway (Mar 27, 2020)

Too many choices but I'd probably opt for a Hitohira Y. Tanaka x Kyuzo gyuto in Aogami 1. I'd actually prefer the Migaki finish but that takes it over the magic $500 price point so KU with cedar handle.

Close runner ups:
Watanabe 180 nakiri
Konosuke Fujiyama in Aogami 2
Kippington laser gyuto (Sadly, I think his honyakis are now over $500)


----------



## daddy yo yo (Mar 27, 2020)

Off the shelf: Watanabe or Toyama. Any time.
Custom: Kamon, Kippington. Different, very different. But both are fantastic.


----------



## refcast (Mar 27, 2020)

gesshin ittetsu 240. the ones that came looked so sickkkkkkkk in person.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson (Mar 27, 2020)

Hitohira Tanaka x Kyuzo blue#1 240 kurouchi gyuto 

I’ve been thirsting after this one for a long time. Just can’t justify the purchase (yet)

https://carbonknifeco.com/collectio...-1-kurouchi-gyuto-240mm-yakusugi-cedar-handle


----------



## Dhoff (Mar 27, 2020)

Matt Zilliox said:


> dont most of these cost over 500? is martell really sub 500? thats cool
> knives id buy right now under 500:
> Lew griffin
> Heldqvistmide
> ...



Think the Nine is also outside that range? Most I've seen on BST is at least


----------



## Matt Zilliox (Mar 27, 2020)

go to his site, as an American with great exchange to the AUD, one can be had for 500, of course that assumes you set your alarm for the correct time to buy it


----------



## esoo (Mar 27, 2020)

I'd have to add in a few bucks, but I think I'd use it to get the Munetoshi 210 Honyaki.


----------



## CiderBear (Mar 27, 2020)

refcast said:


> gesshin ittetsu 240. the ones that came looked so sickkkkkkkk in person.



was there a recent shipment?


----------



## ian (Mar 27, 2020)

CiderBear said:


> was there a recent shipment?



Can someone buy one and do a passaround? I’ll chip in by saying thank you.


----------



## CiderBear (Mar 27, 2020)

ian said:


> Can someone buy one and do a passaround? I’ll chip in by saying thank you.



Really curious on how that compares to my Wat. Unfortunately it doesn't look like Jon can ship anything right now


----------



## GoodMagic (Mar 27, 2020)

Shihan


----------



## AT5760 (Mar 27, 2020)

There’s a 210mm Shihan in 52100 at Bernal right now that would get my $500


----------



## inferno (Mar 27, 2020)

karloevaristo said:


> If i gave you $500 to spend on a knife and had 2 minutes to buy it, what would you get?



probably a hattori forums and a sand paper. done. and if i got one with micarta or corian scales, no sand paper.


----------



## refcast (Mar 27, 2020)

yeah the ittetsu 240 got restocked and they bumped up in price from $360 to $480. what isn't conveyed readily in the pictures is nice angling and rounding for a right hand user. You can kinda see it in the picture. Plus it's tall for a sakai knife (the misty finish is done almost only in sakai, plus it has a machi). The spine is one the middleweight side of things, but behind the edge its more lightweight thin. Great and consistent tapering and grind. The knife feels quite stiff in hand. The machi gap is really quite nice, the corners are really precise, which helps with finger space

I had handled a 240mm quite a few years ago and the recent one seemed much nicer to me.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 27, 2020)

refcast said:


> yeah the ittetsu 240 got restocked and they bumped up in price from $360 to $480. what isn't conveyed readily in the pictures is nice angling and rounding for a right hand user. You can kinda see it in the picture. Plus it's tall for a sakai knife (the misty finish is done almost only in sakai, plus it has a machi). The spine is one the middleweight side of things, but behind the edge its more lightweight thin. Great and consistent tapering and grind. The knife feels quite stiff in hand. The machi gap is really quite nice, the corners are really precise, which helps with finger space
> 
> I had handled a 240mm quite a few years ago and the recent one seemed much nicer to me.


I noticed in the past there was nice rounding for right handed users too.
I don’t what it is, but I love love love ittetsu ho wood handles.
I periodically check for a new batch of 270mm gyutos.


----------



## CiderBear (Mar 28, 2020)

refcast said:


> yeah the ittetsu 240 got restocked and they bumped up in price from $360 to $480. what isn't conveyed readily in the pictures is nice angling and rounding for a right hand user. You can kinda see it in the picture. Plus it's tall for a sakai knife (the misty finish is done almost only in sakai, plus it has a machi). The spine is one the middleweight side of things, but behind the edge its more lightweight thin. Great and consistent tapering and grind. The knife feels quite stiff in hand. The machi gap is really quite nice, the corners are really precise, which helps with finger space
> 
> I had handled a 240mm quite a few years ago and the recent one seemed much nicer to me.



That sounds awesome. Is the new batch lighter? Iirc someone posted one recently and the weight was a good 20-30 g lighter than the specs Jon put on the website.


----------



## refcast (Mar 28, 2020)

Honestly I can't recall. If anything the new ones all seemed on the sturdy side of thing. This was compounded by them being taller knives. For instance the 240 uraku KU is on the middle to heavier side of things but the heel height is low. Its not as super lasery behind the edge as kagekiyo seemed, but there is still probably variation between knives, enough for someone to state a preference.


----------



## Gregmega (Mar 28, 2020)

Is this like if I only had that 500 to spend? If so:

Another Yanick
Togashi whatevs 
Ikeda 240 JKI edition
Or that new w1 knife that Jon is about to release cause it’s siiiiick af.
And probs 10 more I’m forgetting now


----------



## CiderBear (Mar 28, 2020)

Gregmega said:


> Is this like if I only had that 500 to spend? If so:
> 
> Another Yanick
> Togashi stainless clad
> ...



You neglected you mention that 180mm Wat special petty with keyaki handle


----------



## Gregmega (Mar 28, 2020)

CiderBear said:


> You neglected you mention that 180mm Wat special petty with keyaki handle


Omg I know. How many times I’ve been in that page about to pull the trigger. Someone picked up the ebony I was looking at too.


----------



## Eloh (Mar 28, 2020)

Probably something catchside, kamon, LE, Xerxes, Evan, HVB, suntravel. Off the shelf Watanabe/toyama


----------



## dan (Mar 28, 2020)

Gregmega said:


> Is this like if I only had that 500 to spend? If so:
> 
> Another Yanick
> Togashi whatevs
> ...



I hadn't seen a Yanick until bradleycrew posted one on BST. One of those 'wow' moments when I saw it, big fan of the specs and the pics. He's going on my 'after I finish school' list.

If I had $500 and needed to spend it, I'd look at

Sujihiki from Maz, Heiji, Wat, or Toyama
Gyutos from Yoshikane, Masashi, Heiji, Yoshikazu Tanaka, Ikeda, or Hinoura
Try gyuto from a western maker: Kippington, Robin, Jonas, Shihan, Marko (if <$500), HVB, or Yanick (if my click-fu is fast enough)
Still so much to try


----------



## jacko9 (Mar 28, 2020)

Remember the original post was;

"If i gave you $500 to spend on a knife and had 2 minutes to buy it, what would you get"?

A lot of ideas won't meet the 2 minute constraint! I know some of the best makers are 2 years at best ;-)


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Mar 28, 2020)

Well I guess I answered it yesterday when I bought the on sale Ikeda honyaki. The rest of my wants are about three times that much.


----------



## Benuser (Mar 28, 2020)

Nowadays with $500 I would contact Dan Prendergast. Much in the very best European tradition, with a very pronounced distal taper, great food release and a slightly forward balance.


----------



## TSF415 (Mar 28, 2020)

Benuser said:


> Nowadays with $500 I would contact Dan Prendergast. Much in the very best European tradition, with a very pronounced distal taper, great food release and a slightly forward balance.


That one he posted today was special. I spent a long time talking myself out of it.


----------



## McMan (Mar 28, 2020)

Benuser said:


> Nowadays with $500 I would contact Dan Prendergast. Much in the very best European tradition, with a very pronounced distal taper, great food release and a slightly forward balance.


DP is the king of distal taper! (Or, at the very least, European nobility of the distal taper.)


----------



## dan (Mar 28, 2020)

I've seen both Prendergast and Catcheside listed in this thread, are they both <$500?


----------



## mack (Mar 28, 2020)

Uwe Mattern (suntravel)

Absolutely no doubt about that.

Mack.


----------



## M1k3 (Mar 28, 2020)

mack said:


> Uwe Mattern (suntravel)
> 
> Absolutely no doubt about that.
> 
> Mack.



Who's been MIA around here


----------



## McMan (Mar 28, 2020)

dan said:


> I've seen both Prendergast and Catcheside listed in this thread, are they both <$500?


DP yes. Catcheside, maybe yes maybe no.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson (Mar 28, 2020)

dan said:


> I've seen both Prendergast and Catcheside listed in this thread, are they both <$500?


Dan consistently has blades for under 500. Follow him on Instagram or check his website often


----------



## MartinJ (Mar 29, 2020)

I'm on this since Friday an still have no answer...


----------



## Jville (Mar 29, 2020)

Takayuki ginsan Damascus or Marko workhorse.


----------

